# dont know what to do to fully tame 2 cockatiels



## SnowballTheTiel (Sep 23, 2018)

i have 2 cockatiels and they live together. i let them free roam my room all they want and they are semi tamed. They arent afraid of me because they will go on my finger although if they dont want to be picked up they will try to bite me (the bites dont hurt very mutch). My birds occasionally jump up and fly around everywhere at the same times and each bird always lands in the same spot(s). Snowflake lands on his cage, and my new one who is still unnamed lands on a picture frame or next to my desk. The new one will willingly walk to my finger when he lands on the floor but not when he lands on a frame. if he has been sitting on the frame for a while he will bite me if i try to move him. The most success ive had with them is being able to make them eat out of my hand. i also forgot to mention they are unclipped birds

my first bird, snowflake, has been with me for a year when i got the second bird. Snowflake was bought untamed, and he was scared of me. I was able to make him ok with stepping on my finger but he still disliked me. This went on for about a year when i purchased the second bird, tamed, and brought him to snowflake. i put their 2 cages near eachother for a few days and left them. and i have the feeling snowflake turned the tame bird into a bird who is ok with stepping up, but still dislikes his owner.

A big problem with these 2 birds is that they are afraid of anything that moves besides me or my hand. any object i pick up scares them, even if the object is smaller than them, unless its very small like a coin. this makes it hard to try to feed them vegetables

they also live with one small zebra finch whos friends all flew away


----------



## Rasbury64 (Sep 16, 2018)

I have rescued a few cockatiels and learned they are scared of hands. try using you nose or chin to show affection and then use your hands while doing that. The fact that they are comfortable with your hands is great, I think that will help them be more comfortable with other surroundings.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

To tame a cockatiel you want to start with a chick. Adult birds don't generally become tame especially when in pairs. Even so, in pairs or as a single bird they still make great pets.


----------

